# بحاجه ماسة لمعلومات عن الزجاج المزدوج



## الصبا (21 أكتوبر 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*​*
اشكركم اعضاء المنتدى على مساعدتكم لى من قبل وليكن من دواعى سرورى مساعدتكم لى ولجميع الاعضاء 
دائما
فانا بحاجه لمعرفة كل شئ عن الزجاج المزدوج وفوائده 
من لديه معلومات عنه وصور له واستخداماته فى المبانى المختلفه وخاصة المتاحف
فليمدنا به 
وجزاكم الله كل خير وثواب*


----------



## الصبا (24 أكتوبر 2007)

اعتقد انها معلومات مهمة للمهندسين العاملين فى مجال الهندسة المعماريه
فارجو المساعدة


----------



## علي محمود فراج (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*ابحثي في www.google .com عن سيكوريت*

اختي الكريمة :
الحقيقة اني لم افهم علي و جه التحديد معني كلمة الزجاج المزدوج ...و كلمة يستعمل في المتاحف لم تضف لي ...
عموما بما انه لم يعلق احد حتي الان .. فاري انه قد يكون من المفيد لك ان اتكلم عن الزجاج المزدوج بالمعني الذي فهمته ... 
اذا كنت تقصدين الزجاج الذي يستعمل لتغطية مساحات كبيرة من الواجهات ...
فاليك رابط احدي الشركات المتخصصة في هذا المجال
http://www.scale100.com/services2.php
و هذا بعض ما ستجدينه في هذا الرابط
*الزجاج المجلتن أو الصفائحي **إن لوحين أو أكثر من الزجاج، وطبقة واحدة أو أكثر توضع بينهما من مادة [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PVB توفر خاصيات فريدة جداً من القوة والتماسك والمرونة[/FONT]*
*

**وفي حال التكسر, تبقى شظايا الزجاج في مكانها بفضل الطبقة البينية البلاستيكية
هذا النوع من الزجاج مثالي للأبواب, والنوافذ, وأبواب غرف الدوش, والمناطق العامة, وصالات الرياضة, وبرك السباحة, والوُرش, وأسقف صالات الموسيقى, والمدارس, وغيرها. *

*وحدات الزجاج العازل *
*لوحدات الزجاج العازل خاصيات فريدة في حفظ الطاقة وتخفيض مستوى الضجيج*

*

**تقتني الشركة أكثر الآلات النمساوية تقدماً, التي تستعمل لتركيب لوحين من الزجاج وختمها آلياً على طول محيطها
يُستعمل الزجاج العازل, في المقام الأول, في الباصات, وواجهات المباني, وبعض الأبواب والنوافذ
*​ 

*الزجاج المقوى حرارياً *
*الزجاج المقوى حرارياُ هو زجاج ملوّن (عادي) تزداد قوته بشدة نتيجة إخضاعه لعملية معالجة حرارية*

*في هذه العملية يُسخَّن الزجاج الملوَّن ليبلغ درجة حرارة قريبة من نقطة الانصهار، ثم يُبَرَّد فجأة بطريقة يمكن التحكم فيها*
*

* 


*الزجاج المقسَّى: متانة وأمان*
*أُجري الكثير من البحوث في البلدان المتقدمة صناعيا, بغية تطوير صناعة الزجاج
وقد توجَّهَت هذه الجهود بإنتاج نمط من الزجاج أكثر أماناً يسمى زجاج الأمان المقسَّى.*​




​*وينجم عن هذه العملية تغيير الترتيب الذرّيّ لجزيئاته, وهذا يجعلها أقوى ارتباطاً بعضها ببعض.
زجاج الأمان المقسَّى يتيح للناس داخل البنايات التمتع بضوء النهار، وهذا يختصر قدراً كبيراً من الأموال التي تُصرف على الطاقة, ثم إنه يحسن من صحة الناس. لقد أثبتت الدراسات أن الطقس الداخليّ للمباني التي يدخلها ضوء النهار يُوفر مزيداً من الراحة لعيون الناس, ويزيد من إنتاجية العاملين فيها.
ثبت أيضاً أن الشفاء من الأمراض يكون أسرع في المشافي التي يدخلها ضوء النهار, وأن المبيعات تكون أكثر في المتاجر المنيرة.

وأهم ميزات هذه الزجاج هي :
يمكن للزجاج المقسٍَّى تحمل صدمات ميكانيكية أشدّ ممّا يتحمله الزجاج الملوّن العادي بـ 5 - 7 مرات
عندما يتكسر الزجاج نتيجة صدمة شديدة, يتحول الى عدد كبير من الشظايا صغيرة التي لا تجرح ولا تؤذي أحداً( لهذا السبب يسمى هذا الزجاج زجاج أمان مقسَّى). وخلافاً للزجاج المقسًّى، فإن الزجاج العادي يتناثر عند تكسره إلى شظايا حادة جارحة بالغة الضرر
يمكن للزجاج المقسَّى تحمل فروق في درجات الحرارة الداخلية والخارجية, تصل إلى 300ْ مئوية, في حين لا تتجاوز الفروق المقابلة في الزجاج قبل تكسره مباشرةً 70ْ مئوية
يمكن تقسيمة أنواع مختلفة من الزجاج : الشفاف, والملوّن, والعاكس, والمعالج كيمائياً، والمطبوع, وغيرها
يمكن أن يكون سمك الزجاج الذي سيُقسَّى بين 4 ملم وَ 19 ملم
ومساحة ألواح الزجاج التي يمكن تقسيمها تصل إلى 2440 ملم X 3900 ملم *
*أهم استعمالات زجاج الأمان المقسَّى هي :*​*في مجال البناء :
الواجهات الكبيرة
واجهات العرض, الأبواب الداخلية والخارجية في المراكز التجارية.
غرف الدوش وأبواب البانيوهات.
التقسيمات الداخلية للمكاتب والوحدات السكنية.
الشرفات وسياج الحدائق
الأبواب والنوافذ الداخلية والخارجية في الأبنية الضخمة العالية
(فنادق, مشافي, سفارات, مطارات, الخ...) *
*في مجال الصناعة :
أبواب أفران الغاز
رفوف وأبواب البرادات والمجمّدات
أفران المكروويف, المدافئ الكهربائية
الباصات, والمكروباصات, والقطارات, وبعض وسائل النقل*
*في مجال الديكور
الأثاث طاولات, مكاتب, خزائن 
التزيينات الداخلية للمكاتب والوحدات السكنية 
الديكورات والتزيينات المختلفة

تطبيقات أخرى
الوقاية من الحريق
التحكم في مستويات الحرارة والضجيج
مقاومة الرصاص(بعد اتخاذ إجراءات إضافية) 
جميع التطبيقات التي يُستعمل فيها الزجاج المزدوج*

* 

*​


----------



## علي محمود فراج (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*موقع مفيد*

ستجدي في هذا الرابط ما تستفيدين منه
http://www.homekw.com/bet/showthread.php?p=1206&mode=threaded
اعمال الألمنيوم 
من اهم خصائص الالمنيوم التي جعلته معدنا ثمينا هي خفة الوزن، المتانه، قابليه اعادة التصنيع، مقاومه الصدأ، سهوله التعامل، قابليته للتشكيل والتوصيل الكهربائي، ونتيجة لهده الخصائص المتنوعه تعددت مجالات اسنخدام الالمنيوم وصار استخدامه ضروريا في حياتنا.
بهذا النوع من المباني عادة ما يتم تصنيع بعض الابواب وكامل النوافذ من الالمنيوم ، وتعتمد جودة اعمال الامنيوم على عدة عناصر:

1-1/ سماكة الامنيوم المستخدم – وهي تتراوح بين 1.3 الى 3.2ملم ، والمقاس المقبول استخدامة بالنوافذ يكون بين 1.6- 2 ملم ، اما الأبواب 3-3.2ملم.

1-2/ بلد تصنيع الامنيوم – حيث اشتهر الالمنيوم الأوربي ولكن الصناعة الخليجية بشكل عام جيدة.

1-3/ القطاع – ويقصد به تفصيلة قطاع إطار الوحده (نافذة او باب) وأهم ما نراعية بالقطاع قدرته على تحقيق ميكانيكية الفتح والاغلاق من حيث قوة التحمل وسلاسة الحركة مع مراعاة العزل الصوتي والحراري ومنع المياه والغبار من الدخول ، لذا من المهم بالقطاع أن يصمم بشكل يقاوم مياه الامطار والغبار والصوت حيث يصبح اطار النافذة او الباب كقطعة واحدة لايوجد بها مسامات يستطيع الغبار او الماء النفوذ منها الى الداخل – ولإحكام غلق الإطارات والأجزاء المتحركة بالنوافذ والأبواب و زيادة فعالية عزلها تستخدم قطاعات مدعمة مقفلة المسامات تماما باماكن اللحام والوصل مع استخدام جوانات من مادة جيدة وفرشاة عالية الجودة وتوفير مجرى بالقطاع لتصريف المياة التي تنفذ الى داخل القطاع عبر فتحه صغيرة الى الخارج – ومن اشهر القطاعات بالسعودية قطاع تكنال والسرايا.



يختلف تصميم وابعاد القطاع باختلاف سماكة وطبقات الزجاج المستخدم به ، وهنالك عدة انظمة للزجاج ومن اشهرها :
أ ـ قطاع المنيوم بزجاج مفرد 6 - 8 ملم.
ب ـ قطاع المنيوم بزجاج مزدوج 18 - 24 ملم لعرض العزل الحراري والصوتي – ويأتي ايضا مع ديكور ألمنيوم داخل الزجاج.
يفضل عند استخدام ضلفة المنخل (الشبك المانع لدخول الحشرات) بأي قطاع ان يكون من الاستانليستيل وخصوصا بالمناطق الرطبة.

1-4/ ميكانيكية الفتح – ويقصد بها طريقة فتح الباب او النافذة فمنها ما يعمل بمفصلات ومنها ما ينزلق على مسارات بواسطة عجلات ومنها ميكون به اكثر من طريقة فتح.
+ من امثلة ميكانيكية الفتح بالنوافذ المنزلية:
أ ـ النوافذ المفصلية وهي الأفضل للخدمة الشاقة .
ب ـ النوافذ المنزلقة أفقياً .
ج ـ نوافذ تفتح مائلة للداخل ( قلاب) .
د ـ نوافذ تفتح على محور أفقي بالمنتصف.
ه ـ نوافذ فتح مزدوج ( مفصلية مع قلاب) .
و ـ نوافذ فتح مزدوج ( منزلقة مع قلاب) .
ز - وهنالك الواجهات الزجاجية الثابته مثل نظام (كرتن وول ، الاستركشر).
+ من امثلة ميكانيكية الفتح بالأبواب المنزلية:
أ- أبواب سحاب ( منزلقة أفقياً) .
ب- أبواب مفصلية وهي الأفضل للخدمة الشاقة.

1-5/ دهان الالمنيوم يجب ان يكون بشكل آلي باستخدام بودرة البوليستر Polyester Powder Coating ويكون رش بودرة البوليستر أوتوماتيكياً بمرشات إليكتروستاتيكية Electrostatic Guns ، ويوجد بدهان البودرة خيارات ألوان عديدة جداً (أكثر من 1000 لون) ، وتساعد هذه الطريقة من الدهان على ثبات اللون واللمعة على قطاع الألمنيوم مقارنة بألوان الأنودايز (Anodized Colors)، والحماية من تآكل الامنيوم.

1-6/ هنالك عدة سماكات لالواح الزجاج وهي تتراوح بين 3-12ملم ويفضل بالابواب وانوافذ ان لا تقل سماكة الزجاج المستخدم عن 6ملم – كما ان للزجاج انواع تعتمد على مظهرة ووظيفته :
أ- الزجاج المسطح الشفاف : وهو زجاج نقي يسمح بالرؤيا من خلالة ومصنع من مواد اوليه مثل الصودا،السيليكون، الكالسيوم، اكسيدالصودا والمغنيسيوم – يعتبر هذا النوع ارخص انواع الزجاج المستخدم بقطاعات الالمنيوم - ويكثر استخدامة بالاماكن التي تحتاج الى كشف بصري مثل واجهات المحلات التجارية.
ب- الزجاج المظلل : هو عباره عن زجاج مسطح شفاف يدخل في مكوناته اصباغ من اجل اكسابه خواص التظليل وامتصاص اشعه الشمس ، وهذا النوع من الزجاج يقلل من معدل اختراق اشعه الشمس للزجاج.
ج- الزجاج العاكس هو عباره عن زجاج مسطح مغطى بطبقه رقيقه من المعادن لتقليل اثر الشمس بعكس بعض من اشعاعاتها ، واستخدام طبقة المعدن يعطي الزجاج خاصيه عدم الشفافيه من جهة الطبقه حيث لايمكن للشخص ان يرى من خلال الزجاج خلال النهار بسبب عكس الزجاج للاشعة.
د- الزجاج الخشن : هو زجاج عادي تم تخشين احد سطوحة او كلاهما للتغلب على خاصية الشفافية للزجاج ويتم ذلك بطريقتين:
+ ان تكون اسطح الزجاج خشنة بفعل طريقة التصنيع ومن امثلتها ( المبزر أو المحبب والمدعم بالسلك).
+ ان يتم تخشين سطح الزجاج بالجك او بالبخ بالرمل مما يتسبب بنحت السطح وجعلة غير شفاف – ويمكن استغال هذه الطريقة بعمل رسومات على الزجاج من خلال تغطية الاجزاء التي يراد ان تبقى شفافه ويتم رش الرمل على الاجزاء الاخرى.
ه- الزجاج المقوى (سيكوريت): هو نوع من الزجاج المسخن او المقوى بالحرار - احدى اوجه هذا النوع من الزجاج يكون مغطى بواسطه احدى انواع المعادن ، وبالاضافه لدور المتانة الذي يلعبه هذا النوع من الزجاج فانه يقلل من اشعه الشمس المارة للداخل ، وبالتالي يساعد في العزل الحراري ايضا.
و- الزجاج المزدوج : هو عباره عن طبقتين من الزجاج بينهما منطقه فارغه مغلقه باحكام ، من اهم فوائد الزجاج المزدوج توفير الشفافيه و تقليل الفقد الحراري من خلال عمل الفراغ بين طبقتي الزجاج كعازل حراري – ويفضل بهذا النوع من القطاعات ان يكون الزجاج الداخلي شفاف 6ملم والخارجي سيكوريت او عاكس او مظلل او شفاف 8ملم بينهم فراغ محكم الاغلاق لا يقل سماكتة عن 8ملم.
ز- الزجاج المقوس : هوعباره عن زجاج عادي مقوس بطريقه خاصه ، يمكن استعماله في الواجهات الخارجية المقوسة او الدائريه – وللعلم أن هذا النوع من الزجاج تكون تكلفته مرتفعة.
ح- الزجاج المعشق : هذا النوع من الزجاج تكون اسطحة غير ملساء تماما حيث توجد تشكيلات من رسومات نافرة قليلا على سطحة – يسمح هدا النوع بمرور الضوء بحجم اقل من الزجاج الشفاف العادي ، وهو يستخدم كثيرا في الديكور الدخلي وبعض النوافذ الثابتة مثل القباب.


----------



## الصبا (26 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى
ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي محمود فراج (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*تعمدت الاشارة الي www.google .com*

اختي الكريمة 
ارجو ان تنتبهي الي الفارق بين 
ان اعطيك المعلومة مباشرة و اكتفي بالاشارة الي الرابط
فتعتقدي ان هذه المعلومات موجودة في مكتبتي الخاصة 
و ان لا اكتفي بذلك و لكن اقدم لك الطريقة التي تبحثين بها عما تريدين
البحث في www.google.com فعال جدا و ارجو ان تستفيدي منه 
لو دخلتي الي google و كتبتي كلمة " زجاج مزدوج "
و قد تجدي في نتائج البحث ما يفيدك


----------



## sasy0o0o (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع حلو جدا ومفيد جدا جدا لاى معمارى
ثانيا اخ محمود احيى جدا فيك تقديرك للامر 
وتقدير لمدى اهمية بذل الجهد فى الحصول على المعلومة
حياك الله وبارك فيك


----------



## sasy0o0o (27 أكتوبر 2007)

وبالنسبة للموقع هوة موقع ددعائى لكن ناجح جدا والدعاتية بتاعته باسلوب علمى رائع


----------



## علي محمود فراج (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا sasy0o0o*

في موضوع خطيب المريخ ...قلت لك اني اتوسم فيكي الخير الكثير ...
و ها انتي عند حسن ظني بك ... و تتوقفين عند ما يجدر التوقف عنده ...
الحكمة ضالة المؤمن اني وجدها فهو احق بها ...
شكرا لك مرة اخري ...


----------



## الصبا (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*الجواب مفهوم*



علي محمود فراج قال:


> اختي الكريمة
> ارجو ان تنتبهي الي الفارق بين
> ان اعطيك المعلومة مباشرة و اكتفي بالاشارة الي الرابط
> فتعتقدي ان هذه المعلومات موجودة في مكتبتي الخاصة
> ...


نعم اخى انا اعرف الفرق وقد بحثت فى موقع الجوجل ووجدت معلومات 
ولكنى احببت ان اعرض الموضوع للاستفاده القصوى فما لدى الا 
المعلومات البسيطة
وفقك الله


----------



## حامدمحمدالتريكي (16 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا أخي على هذه المشاركه


----------



## ايمن حسين (28 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد ونرجو القاء المزيد من الضوء على الزجاج ذو الدرجة الامنية وكيفية التعرف عليه والتفرقة بينه وبين الانواع الاخرى وهل هناك اختبارات معينة للتاكد من جودته وانه فعلا زجاج امنى


----------



## alim20000 (20 يناير 2010)

اخوتي اقوم حاليا بالاشراف على مبنى وبه مشكلة تكسر في زجاج الواجهات وهو عبارة عن زجاج مزدوج سمك 6مم للطبقة الواحدة بينهما فراغ 9مم . نرجو المساعدة لمعرفة الاسباب وشكرا


----------



## IESSA (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (6 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أيمن نورالدين (4 فبراير 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## أيمن نورالدين (4 فبراير 2012)

ما هي أسماء الشركات العاملة في مجال تشطيب الواجهات (زجاج عاكس) في السعودية


----------



## aymanasm (16 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

